# Need help on GIK round 2



## Meetdtaylor (Oct 20, 2012)

So moved to a larger house with tile flooring and lots and lots of echo. The first round of panels I had are distributed throughout the house but I need at least twice as many like 12. (Wife is fine with it too!) With that being said I need to know how tall 242's are with the GIK custom metal stands? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

242's are 24x48x3.5". Putting them on the metal stands raises them 12" off the floor.

Bryan


----------



## Meetdtaylor (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks Bryan, I'm also interested in the spot panels. Are they installed the same as the other panels with piano wire?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

They use the 'saw tooth' bar type hangar used on picture frames since there isn't the gap for the wire and eyes on the rear like there is on the other panels.


----------



## Meetdtaylor (Oct 20, 2012)

That makes me super happy! Thanks Bryan. I will reach out to you personally in regards to the order. 

Thanks


----------



## Meetdtaylor (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for all your help Bryan, I've just placed an order for 18 more panels.

Can't wait to get them home.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

We appreciate it. Let me know if you need any help with anything else.

Bryan


----------

